# J & D Acoustic Guitars



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Has anyone got or tried any of these guitars? They look great and the sound clips sound ok, but of course, are not like hearing one live. Has anyone tried one?

Fret City Music Online Guitar Store - CDG5-EQ Cutaway Acoustic Guitar

Fret City Music Online Guitar Store - J&D DG20 Acoustic Guitar

Fret City Music Online Guitar Store - DG30 Solid Top/Side/Back Acoustic


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Haven't tried them. But they look awesome, and for that price I'd say it's worth it sight unseen.
I'd wait till the new year though. Christmas tends to get in the way of all the GOOD toys 

OSBM


----------

